
Publishers must let online readers pay for news anonymously - lnrdgmz
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/sep/01/online-publishers-readers-ad-block-surveillance-donate-anonymously
======
hackuser
> I’ve never been particularly bothered by ads online, but began using anti-
> surveillance technology because I object to mass surveillance. I understand
> how surveillance threatens individuals and democracy. As a side effect, this
> technology blocks ads that track users.

My feelings exactly. I'm happy to look at ads, but stop compromising my
confidentiality.

